# ارجو المساعدة . مصطلحات هندسية



## jasonnn (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو المساعدة فى هذه المصطلحات
عمود مربع مطروق ومشطب تشطيب نهائى
المعالجة الحرارية : معادلة لازالة الاجهادات الناتجة عن الطرق
كشف الالتراسونيك
العيوب الداخلية للمعدن
الصلب المسبوك
المعالجة الحرارية : تخمير لازالة الاجهادات الحرارية الناتجة من قطع المصب والنفس
ارجو التكرم بترجمة هذه المصطلحات للاهمية القصوى


----------



## jasonnn (21 مارس 2012)

ارجو ترجمة هذه المصطلحات


----------

